# Can RGS/Humic 12 heal Herbicide damage?



## Zenith_NC (May 7, 2019)

So my neighbor got a little heavy handed with some sort of quinclorac/2-4D/sulfentrazone Herbicide on his TTT Fescue lawn a week back and there's brown patches in his lawn everywhere he sprayed. I suspect he got the mix rate wrong in his pump sprayer, but no way to tell - he's elderly and doesn't recall.

Will spraying either a heavy dose of RGS or Humic 12 on these patches heal or revive them?

Thinking 6-9 oz per gallon rate and really soaking it . Its a full sun yard and the grass doesn't look dead, just browned out.

Don't mind being a good neighbor and spraying those patches for him if it will help. Thanks.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

This will definitely help but sadly when dealing with TTTF Fescue you will not have much repair spreading happening.

Best option is to drop some grass seeds and cover it with some soil or peat moss.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

If it was caught right when he sprayed, I would flood it with water. If it is days later, not much left to do. You can try flooding it but most is probably already absorbed. Rgs or humic 12 could help but of course, not guaranteed. Wouldn't hurt though. Just cross fingers and be ready to seed in the fall. Also, most diy over apply herbicides unfortunately.


----------

